# Davis weather stations em Portugal



## DRC (22 Jan 2010 às 15:36)

Alguém sabe aonde em Portugal se podem arranjar estações dessa marca?
De preferência as lojas que tiverem os preços mais acessíveis.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2010 às 18:43)

Davis em Portugal podes comprar no representante GESTEL

http://www.gestel.pt

E não é barato...


----------



## NunoBrito (22 Jan 2010 às 22:29)

*Eu mandei vir a minha de Espanha. Além de muito mais barata ( cerca de 200,00€ mais barata ) também foi muito mais rápido do que seria em Portugal.
www.nautic21.com
Vê, vai mesmo valer a pena*


----------

